# Bugs in Aquarium



## 305fi (May 1, 2015)

Hey everyone,

First time here. I've done a ton of research before I got on here but needed to make sure. 

I have a 10g with a betta, three albino Cory catfish and 3 neon tetras. Had it almost a year now, no deaths. 

I bought a gravel vac when I set up the tank and have used it fairly often. I've seen my tanks cleanliness take a turn for the worst when a vacation feeder failed to disperse properly and sat in the tank rotting. On return I removed it and vacced it. 

Last night I removed all decs and did a good tank cleaning because it was greaner than normal and there's been in increase in white fuzzies in the tank. Clean it all and the vac picked up some nasty stuff. 

Once I dumped the dirty vacuum I saw moving things. I looked in and saw little bugs moving. Very tiny and hard to see. 

They looked dark but may be because of feces or the algae. They only move when disturbed and there was a crap ton of them. I don't see them on my walls. Only under the second layer of rocks. 

No fish deaths or abnormalities. I'm cleaning again today. Cut back on feeding. Am I looking at copepods?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The only substrate-dwelling critters I'm familiar with are planaria. Google Planaria images, and let me know if those are what yours look like. Worm-like, with a diamond-shaped head.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Could be seed shrimp too. 

My concern is the stocking of the tank. They corys and tetras would be much happier with two of each, to bring the numbers up to five. However a ten gallon is not really suitable for the numbers. Any chance you could upgrade to a 20 long at least?


----------



## 305fi (May 1, 2015)

I've written a planarian paper so I'm pretty familiar on those guys. But these bugs are tiny and round and move when disturbed. Only find them when I vacuum my rocks

Also, unfortunately my dorm limits to 10g tank. I had four tetras but one died in transport. They seem okay though. Very active bunch of fish


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are actually a number of different types of things you might call bugs in an aquarium. I have had copepods in the past and actually have a new one that I have never seen before. Smaller than a flea...about the size of a no-seeum gnat. They don't seem to bother anything so haven't tried to get rid of them in any way. They are in my shrimp tanks so hard to try and vacuum out. I wouldn't worry too much if everything else is okay. Your fish may start eating them at some stage.


----------

